# Suche Webhosting mit Private Policy fuer Whois Eintrag



## son gohan (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand ein Webhoster empfehlen mit Private Policy option fuer den Whois Eintrag, damit nicht jeder meine privaten Daten sehen kann?

Ich habe bis jetzt ein Anbieter gefunden, dort kostest es 30 dollar zum starten zusammen mit webhosting und option private policy und dann jeweils jeden monat 8 dollar fuers weitere webhosting. Ich finde das Angebot gut, weil ich jeden Monat das beenden kann und keine Jahreslaufzeit habe.

Kennt jemand noch guenstigere Anbieter die auch empfehlenswert sind?


----------



## sheel (19. Dezember 2013)

Hi

bist du dir im Klaren darüber, dass du dich auch bei Servern in der USA
an die Gesetze deines Heimatlandes halten musst?


----------



## son gohan (20. Dezember 2013)

Hi, danke fuer den Hinweis, davon habe ich keine Ahnung gehabt, gibt es irgendetwas bestimmtes dabei zu beachten damit man keine Probleme bekommt?


----------



## jeipack (20. Dezember 2013)

Das Thema würde mich auch interessieren.

@sheel: Ist es denn nicht erlaubt in DE Domains über einen 3ten registrieren zu lassen? Oder wäre es sinnlos, weil das Impressum wieder auf mich zeigen muss?


----------



## sheel (20. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt ja mehrere Sachen, die man eintragen kann.
Besitzer, Administrativer Ansprechpartner, Technischer Ansprechpartner usw.
Jemand anderen eintragen lassen geht schon
(der kann auch evt. die technischen Sachen usw. übernehmen),
aber zumindest bei Besitzer muss man selbst drinstehen.

(Meiner Meinung nach, ohne Gewähr)


----------

